# Boba 3g vs. Boba wrap vs. Moby wrap vs. Mei Tai!? AHHHH!!!!!



## breakingdawn

I am in baby wearing HELL! :haha:

I thought I decided on the Boba 3g but now I am wondering if I should start with a wrap. Then I couldn't decide between the Moby wrap and the Boba wrap!!!! :dohh: Then someone said I should just do a Mei Tai!!! :coffee: But then there are about a billion different Mei Tai makers! ](*,) I really think I am losing my mind. It's a big purchase either way.. and I don't want to feel like I have made the wrong choice. Can anyone offer advice if you have used the following: Boba 3g carrier, Boba Wrap, Moby wrap, or Mei Tai (if so, which brand of Mei Tai). I know it's all about personal preference.. but I guess I'd just like to hear from some of you who already own one of these. And please.. post pictures too if you have any! :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

At different times I've used a stretchy wrap (one Moby and one cheapy), a woven wrap (Storchenwiege), a mei tai and a ssc (Manduca). For a newborn, I'd definitely recommend a stretchy wrap. They are by far the most supportive for mum and baby and my LO lived in one for the first 3 months. Now that she's bigger, I like the woven wrap for longer walks (especially when she was still on my front) and the Manduca for quick trips and for when it's warmer. A stretchy wrap won't cost you the world though, if you go with a used one or a cheapy off eBay. I would then go and try out different carriers once baby is too old for that, as it's a very personal choice.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I had a hard time making a choice my self! Lo is already 16 lbs so a moby ( stretchy wrap was out of the question and the woven ones are so expensive i went with an infantino echo sash.( mei tai). i got it of ebay for 22$ so if she dosent like it then no big deal!


----------



## indifference

OP are you in the UK? There are sling libraries all over the country who will do loans, but will also do postal loans if you need to. 

I have an SSC (Boba 3G), a Babyhawk Mei Tai, an Ellaroo Woven and a 'standard' ring sling. I use them all regularly, although if I had to choose one I would probably choose the babyhawk. It very comfy, very versatile and its totally custom so looks awesome! My OH prefers the Boba. My advice would be to try them all, and figure out what is best for you! 

I agree with the others about a stretchy though, I carried mine solely in a stretchy for the first couple months, so easy and so very very comfy but I did get rather warm.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm in the U.S. I think my top two right now is the Boba 3g and the Baby Hawk mei tai. Have you tried the infant setting on the Boba or know someone who has? Thanks so much for the help ladies!!


----------



## Rachel_C

I was sure I'd replied to this. Oh well!

I have a Babyhawk, a Rose & Rebellion (SSC) and a woven wrap. I've also had a stretchy wrap and a ring sling but didn't get on with them well. I'd say a mei tai is a compromise between an SSC and a wrap so if you're not sure out of all three types maybe a mei tai would be a good way to go.


----------



## indifference

ah, just get 'em all :winkwink:

I bought my boba when my babas were 6 months so didn't use the infant setting however i have set it up on the infant setting and it looks fab. I can imagine it being very comfy.

Good thing about most carriers/wraps is that they hold their value so even if you don't get on with it you can sell it on and get something else and not lose out too much :flower:


----------



## Snuffy

I got round this by buying them all :rofl:

I have had a Moby and Close carrier (both now sold), Boba 3G, R&R, babyhawk mei tai and a storch woven.

The next to be sold will likely be the R&R as despite being prettier it just isn't a patch on my Boba. Eventually I will sell the storch too, but that will be to help finance a didymos (hubby has put his foot down lol).


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive used the Boba on the newborn setting, its worked very well and I see the carrier lasting us a long time :D


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you arcane girl (any relation to World of Warcraft, lol!) Your user name and picture just totally strike me as WoW. If you have no idea what I am talking about just ignore me! :haha: I reeeeeally want the Boba I was just concerned about how well the infant setting actually worked! I'd much rather just have one carrier as opposed to 3, can't really afford but one at the moment! And I'd like to be able to use it a while. The wraps seem good but I am just not sure how well I will like it.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh I know exactly ;) my wedding cake topper was a night elf and a transformer :lol:

Ive found the infant setting great for the first few weeks, I seem to have a long baby though so have had to switch to the normal setting and still froggy leg him in it to get the back/head support but I dont think its a common thing to happen. Its still worth its money that ive been able to use from day 1 and will last me for a few years (it takes my 3 year old son too)


----------



## breakingdawn

My first ever WoW toon was a Night Elf druid (feral)! :D That's awesome!!! Love fellow WoW players... :)

And thank you so much for the advice! Now I just have to decide between which Boba design! The kangaroo or tweet!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I gave it up years ago, sadly just didnt have the time anymore...even more so now with 2 kids lol. I had a night elf warrior :D


----------



## Snuffy

Arcanegirl said:


> Ive found the infant setting great for the first few weeks, I seem to have a long baby though so have had to switch to the normal setting and still froggy leg him in it to get the back/head support but I dont think its a common thing to happen. Its still worth its money that ive been able to use from day 1 and will last me for a few years (it takes my 3 year old son too)

We had to do this too. We tried the newborn setting but his head was too high over the fabric. We managed though.


----------



## breakingdawn

Sadly I haven't played in a while either! Me and my husband always joke that when our kids get older we will start playing again! Lol, two old people playing wow and pretending we are 18 again! Hehe


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think I will when the kids are in school :lol:


----------



## breakingdawn

Mine starts Pre-K next week but I still have the tiny one! But I always get SO tempted around the Halloween season because WoW is SO fun for the holidays!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hmmm good point mine starts nursery in a few weeks... Though I told myself that time was for working out :lol:


----------



## breakingdawn

The new expansion comes out in September.. the panda one. And my birthday is in September... I think I may need an intervention!

Sorry, this all just went totally off topic! LOL...

I am STILL trying to decide which Boba design I want!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just a bit :lol: I got the kangaroo one :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I am stuck between that and Tweet! I might go for the kangaroo. :) it looks cute!


----------

